# Titanium Backup just became 1000% more useful



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup
A few weeks ago I sent a suggestion to Titanium Track, the developers of Titanium Backup. I liked their function to create an update.zip for installing Titanium Backup, but felt that they could do more. I suggested that they give us the ability to create an update.zip with the current backup set so that when flashing ROMs, we can flash our entire Titanium Backup at the same time so that when booting the first time, all apps and data would already be there, eliminating the need to take 20-40 minutes to install them all from the app.

Today, Titanium Backup was updated with the following changes:

What's in this version:
• [PRO] Can create update.zip containing apps+data, apps only or data only. Both user & system apps are supported and the file can be signed.

[Rest of change log omitted due to not being relevant to this post.]

This means that now we can flash a ROM and all apps at once and have a fully running system on any ROM in just a few minutes! Of course, this is with the paid version, but for any rooted user, this should be the first purchase made anyhow.

Thank you, Titanium Track!


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

This is great What a great addition to an already great app. I love how much easier it is to get your phone back up to your customizations after flashing a new ROM. This will encourage more full wipes between flashing, and in turn help the devs and others troubleshoot any bugs or problems on new releases.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

sazerac said:


> This is great What a great addition to an already great app. I love how much easier it is to get your phone back up to your customizations after flashing a new ROM. This will encourage more full wipes between flashing, and in turn help the devs and others troubleshoot any bugs or problems on new releases.


I agree. As long as people remember to leave out the system apps it should really help!


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Is there a way to choose what app go in the update.zip? My current process when flashing a new ROM is to run backup of user apps. Then after the flash, I got into the batch run option, restore missing user apps, sort by backup date, and then select the apps all from the date of the backup. This way I'm not restoring apps that I've backed up before, but probably don't want on my current ROM.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

It is an option in the batch list. Once you run it, you can uncheck any apps you don't want.

Or if you use filters, set up a filter before you go to the batch list and it will only show the apps that match your filter.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general android. The application forum is for the creator of the apps to post their works.

Thanks!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok can someone please walk me through this? Do a backup of all user apps and data, create update.zip and flash after rom install? Does it have to be signed? The option was greyed out?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gotwillk (Dec 1, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Ok can someone please walk me through this? Do a backup of all user apps and data, create update.zip and flash after rom install? Does it have to be signed? The option was greyed out?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


would also like to know how to do this. there aren't any instructions on the app.


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

Perhaps I screwed up, but I did a system wipe, loaded ROM, GAPPS and update.zip. When I booted, I was presented with the first time boot screen. I was expecting to see my usual boot screen.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

gonzlobo said:


> Perhaps I screwed up, but I did a system wipe, loaded ROM, GAPPS and update.zip. When I booted, I was presented with the first time boot screen. I was expecting to see my usual boot screen.


you'll still have to register your Google account with the device, but once you do you should see your apps already installed, and just like you left them if you saved data too.

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'll try again with tomorrow's nightly. Evidently one can't automatically generate an update.zip with the scheduler (I auto backup my apps a few nights a week at 3am).


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

-iD said:


> you'll still have to register your Google account with the device, but once you do you should see your apps already installed, and just like you left them if you saved data too.
> 
> tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


Nope, no luck. Either I'm not doing it right or it doesn't work as I expected.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody figure this out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

What exactly IS it doing?

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok i don't think this is working correctly. I installed eclipse bionic 1.2.1 and added update.zip as part of the install. When i booted up, I don't see my apps under the apps list. In play store I see them listed under the All tab, but can't get to them? Help please, not sure what I might have done wrong.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK I flashed update.zip separately and looks like it worked, but when i rebooted i got a thousand fc's and a low on space error message. Every app I tried to open forced closed. Maybe this is not ready for prime time yet?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been having some mixed results as well. I have had some smaller zips work but not all. They are pretty quick to release updates and fixes so I can't see it taking too long to fix.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## wickets (Jun 29, 2012)

How does this compare to backing up / restoring via a launcher like nova? if I install a new rom, install and open nova, click on restore wont all my apps etc just show up as usual? Thanks in advance from a very new techno noob


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

wickets said:


> How does this compare to backing up / restoring via a launcher like nova? if I install a new rom, install and open nova, click on restore wont all my apps etc just show up as usual? Thanks in advance from a very new techno noob


If you restore from Nova and the app isn't installed, you'll get a missing shortcut where you had the app on your homescreen.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

wickets said:


> How does this compare to backing up / restoring via a launcher like nova? if I install a new rom, install and open nova, click on restore wont all my apps etc just show up as usual? Thanks in advance from a very new techno noob


I think this just resets your launcher screens to where they were prior. Wouldn't restore all your apps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wickets (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the replies...very much appreciated


----------



## isucyclone (Jul 5, 2012)

I have also had some problems with this. I just flashed the new Liquid Jellybean v2.0 RC8 for the Verizon Galaxy Nexus. I flashed the ROM then GAPPS and booted the phone and registered with my google account. I then re-booted into recovery and flashed the update.zip file. Everything appeared to install, but the phone hung on the liquid splasher screen and wouldn't start. I left it for 30 minutes + with no luck. I have re-wiped and re-installed everything with no luck. I tried re-storing the device ID as TiBu suggests after wiping....still no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Working with the dev on the issues. I looked into how the while thing works. The update.zip flashes the apps directly like any other zip in recovery. For data, it is all copied to a hidden directory and then loaded by the app on first boot. It didn't seem to obtain root rights before trying the data restore. Dev is working on a fix.

Also for now I am just doing an update.zip for apps only and then restoring data with the app.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I got Titanium Track's permission to post the test version. It is signed like the market version so you can just install over top of the current TiBu and still receive market updates. It will attempt to acquire root every 10 seconds for 10 tries when first booting. This is so that it can gain root access and restore the data files that the update.zip flashed to a hidden directory in recovery.

I imagine this process when working correctly will take a bit of time. So if your phone seems to hang for a while at first boot, I wouldn't be surprised if that is TiBu actually restoring all your app data as it has to unpack each one, move it to the correct location and set permissions. So if your phone is running very slow or takes a really long time to boot, it may actually be TiBu working in the background.

This also will not fix issues with recovery not actually flashing the update.zip. I have found that if I try to flash a 1GB update.zip, TWRP doesn't like it very much on my Galaxy Nexus. Split it into two parts and it worked just fine.

Post here with any feedback and I will try it myself this evening to see how it works.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B90_ZpVR6o9nZm9sNWlBNHVmSlk

or

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23951808/TitaniumBackup_5.7.0.1_r302_Market.apk


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the test version, labeled at 5.7.0.1. Play Store was just updated with 5.7.1.0.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I used to create an update.zip so that I didn't have to download it from the market on a fresh ROM install.

I don't see anything new in the app to create a zip that will install apps. Can somebody help me find it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I used to create an update.zip so that I didn't have to download it from the market on a fresh ROM install.
> 
> I don't see anything new in the app to create a zip that will install apps. Can somebody help me find it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It is an option in the batch screen, not the menu. The menu one is just to install TiBu.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

abqnm said:


> It is an option in the batch screen, not the menu. The menu one is just to install TiBu.


Thank you. I overlooked it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK I just used this on a new ROM install and it loaded apps correctly but no data. I restored data manually.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

LDubs said:


> OK I just used this on a new ROM install and it loaded apps correctly but no data. I restored data manually.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Same here, anybody have some insight on this? Just wondering if anybody knows how to install app plus data from a zip.

Edit: Ok I figured it out. So you create the update.zip. Install your rom and gapps, reboot, sign in to google, install titanium and pro from the market, open titanium and grant su permission, reboot recovery, install update.zip, reboot, let device optimize apps, when phone finishes booting up titanium will automatically start up and restore data.

Nice.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Same here, anybody have some insight on this? Just wondering if anybody knows how to install app plus data from a zip.
> 
> Edit: Ok I figured it out. So you create the update.zip. Install your rom and gapps, reboot, sign in to google, install titanium and pro from the market, open titanium and grant su permission, reboot recovery, install update.zip, reboot, let device optimize apps, when phone finishes booting up titanium will automatically start up and restore data.
> 
> Nice.


You got it. Titanium should install with the update.zip and then on first boot it should ask for su permissions. Sometimes this gets lost behind the setup screens and you can't grant su privilege so titanium doesn't restore data. I have just been making two zips. One with apps and one with data. I do the apps one, boot and then grant su to titanium and then go flash the data zip and it loads at the next boot.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

So, is it officially 1000% better now? 

(I'd like to automatically schedule an update.zip back up a few times a week.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

With all the restarting and installing some things first then others later, it seems its just as easy to just batch restore from tibu without restarting.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I like to assign a label for apps that i want installed with every new ROM flash, so i don't install themes and whatnot every time. However, recently i cant get the label to persist through ROM flashes.

Can anybody help with this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

